# Rock cliff springs area



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

..I posted a few days ago that i"d be in akron area this week on buiseness..i have sunday to fish..i am thinking of trying the Rock cliff springs area of the rocky river..could anyone tell me my chances in this spot..i know river conditions will determine the trip..i have the gear and understanding of techniques and ready to hike/wade the river..this is the first and only time i will be trying this as i live 4 hours away..not asking for your secrets or sweet spots..ive done my homework..but im gettin excited for sunday and im questioning my choice of destination now..any advice? thankyou


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

There are fish to be had there, just make sure you get there early enough to secure a spot.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Fishman said:


> There are fish to be had there, just make sure you get there early enough to secure a spot.



..thanks fishman..thats all i needed to know


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Should be good, the river looked good today. Still a little off color but should be pretty good for ya tomorrow. Find some slow deep pools and you should find the steel...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks fishingfool..you guys doin better with eggs or lures?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I got 1 at rock cliff yesterday on a shiner. Seen a few others caught there as well


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

There should be fish in there but don't be afraid to move around if nothings happening...


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Umm never mind good spot 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

fishinnick said:


> There should be fish in there but don't be afraid to move around if nothings happening...


.. yea i expect to do that.. i figure ill give rock cliff about an hour or so.. then move on up river


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

The steel I got out of thr rock was fresh and was pretty high in the river


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Just drove by around 2:30 this afternoon and the rock looks perfect. 2' of visibility,nice color and plenty of flow. Good luck! Get there early as there was a guy in every hole that I drove by.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks guys.. appreciate all the replies!


----------

